# UUUUuuuuuggghh Callamanus worms..



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Alright, well i guess its my turn to kill these bastards, So i have cleaned out my 180 and the recently purchased female Red Hump geophagus and she has a couple sticking out, I have had her since the 26th, Should i be worried about them getting to my other fish?, and where can i buy the treatment for this, I forgot the name of it. Thanks.

Ahh another question, she had about 20 fry, would they be infected since shes had the worms and them from birth?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Anything that has come in contact with the water that the has the worms must be treated. The best and likely easiest would be to get yourself some Levamisole HCl. PM a member here named Cory. He likely can sell you some. 
Treat anything and all equipment (nets, sponges, hoses, etc) that have come in contact with the water, worms or fish with worms, fry included.


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

Do you mind letting us know where you obtained said infected fish?

Just go through with your treatment - some of your fry may survive.

Treat all your tanks and either put nets, siphon hose, etc. into the tanks to soak or into bucket of same solution...I didn't have room in my tanks and let everything that had come into contact with my tanks soak for a few days in bleach solution and several rinses in scalding water.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I Purchased the Infected fish from big als Newmarket


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys i found this med that says it works against Callamanus not sure if they sell it around here though.

*Sera Nematol* is a very effective remedy against nematodes such as Camallanus, roundworms (Capillaria) and discus pinworms (oxyurids) for fresh and salt water fish. A sensational R & D success: sera med Professional Nematol is the first ornamental fish treatment against Nematodes that may be sold freely. It is based on a patented Emamectin/solvent complex, highly effective and easy to dose. sera med Professional Nematol is particularly effective against Camallanus and round worms of the genus Capillaria, which mainly occur in angelfish and discus. It can also be optimally used against pinworms (Oxyurida), dreaded by discus keepers. At the same time it combats the small copepods that Camallanus uses as intermediate hosts. Result: With sera Nematol a well tolerated and highly effective ornamental fish treatment that can be sold freely is now available for the first time! It is a liquid and therefore can be dosed easily and precisely.

If i can find it i am going to give it a go.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

That may work, but I have never heard of it. 

Also an option is to contact Cory (a member here) and ask to purchase some levamisole HCl. This is proven to work well on camallanus worm infections.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah i talked to him about it, he will be getting some in sometime soonish i believe he said.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd be interested in purchasing some Levamisole HCl as well, provided it can be stored without significant deterioration. Does anyone know if it can be stored (say in an opaque/amber glass container, in the dark, in a dry place)?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Apparently the shelf life is about 2 years; it is also photosensitive so should be stored in the dark. I was also told not to refridgerate it.


----------

